# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si e lashë cigaren!

## vagabondo_nyc

*Si e lashe cigaren!*

Nga shoqeria e ngushte  e mesova si ta pi cigaren dhe prape shoqeria e ngushte me beri ta leja cigaren por me nje ndryshim te vogel jo te njejtat personazhe. 12 vjet tym dynjaje. E lashe. Gjeja me e mire me duket qe kam bere ne jeten time eshte lenja e cigares. 
Ndoshta mua me dukej ashtu por dikur sikur ishte kenaqesi-fun me pi cigare. Por po vinte nje kohe sikur i iku koha e cigares. Sa here e ndizja me turp sikur po e pija. Cigarja po behej gje e shemtuar. Sikur njerzit te shikonin ndryshe kur pije cigare. Ketu New York City nxorren ligje te rrepta kunder pirrjes se cigares. Dil ne kafe slejne me e pi duhet me dale si qen me e pi jashte, restaurant jo, shko ne bar nuk shtyhet pa cigare, anej jo knej jo. Hap tv reklama te mbysnin kunder duhonit. Hy ne forum prape tema kundra cigares. Ble sigurim shendetsor pyetja pare e pi duhonin? Shko te doktori prape e njejta gje.

Pak a shume pas ardhjes ne USA cigarja u be ndoshta problemi me i madh qe une po perballesha. U deshen vite qe ta pergatitja veten time qe ta leja cigaren. Nje shok i ngushte i punes pas shume vjetesh e la. Dhe ai u be shkaktari nr 1 qe e lashe. Beri nje fushate te shume te eger kundra duhan per nje vit rresht. Sa here ikja per cigare dhe kthehesha te tavolina e punes ma bene "huh you smell like an ashtray" nderkohe ai vete per 30 vjet e ka pire. 

Ne korrik do ikja ne Shqiperi dhe te gjitheve u thashe kurr te kthehem nga shqiperia sdo e ve me kurr ne goj cigaren. Ne Shqiperi u premtova prape qe sa te iki ne USA do e leje cigaren. Po kthesha per ne usa dhe jam duke pi cigaren e fundit ne airportin e Vjenes. Cigare nuk bleva(zakonisht 5 deri 10 steka blija sa here udhetoja jashte amerikes). E lashe paketen dhe zippo ne tavoline ngrihem per te ikur drejt terminalit nje cift aty prane me thote ...''exusmiiii ke harruar cigaret'' ....i pashe dhe u premtova dhe atyre qe sdo e pi me kurr. Dhe te gjitheve qe u kam dhene premtimin po e mbaj.

Ndoshta e kam pire per shume vite kurr nuk e mendova qe do ishte kaq e lehte qe ta hiqja kete ves te keq. Nese mentalisht je gati te lesh cigaren ndaloje se budallalliqe si: o nuk rri dot pa duhon, o pas buke dua ta ndez, jane kot pretendime boshe. U tregoj miqve me shume kenaqesi qe e kam lene cigaren. Ma merr mendja sic isha une ka shume me dy mendje prandaj lejeni se eshte shume e lehte eshte shume mos te pish cigare. Betejen kunder cigares e fitova tani po bohem aktivist anti-cigares

----------


## kleadoni

bravo...
sinqerishte te pergezoj per kete vendim qe ke marre....une kam qene dhe jam kundra pirjes se duhanit,e ja kam "nxire" jeten shoqerise sime qe e pinin,pasi gjithmone i thosha: boll,mjaft ke pire,lere duhanin.....

fatkeqsisht deri tani vetem me nje person ja kam arritur....me xhaxhain tim,edhe ai e pinte prej shume vitesh,e tani u be mbi nje vit qe nuk e pi me....(lutem qe te vazhdoje gjihtmone keshtu)

edhe nje here urime per kete iniciative...te pershendes
 klea

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Kleadoni faleminderit! Te lumte nese ke arritur ta bindesh dike ta leje. As qe nuk ka diskutim nese dikush ta "nxine" cigaren te ndihmone qe ta lesh cigaren. Une pervete ja di shume per nderr atije qe me nxiu pirrjen e cigares.

Clauss jo plako ti ske ca bo ate qe une kisha deshire e bera

Alibaba ashtu e lejme sic thua ti flm dhuraten.

----------


## selina_21

> Kleadoni faleminderit! Te lumte nese ke arritur ta bindesh dike ta leje. As qe nuk ka diskutim nese dikush ta "nxine" cigaren te ndihmone qe ta lesh cigaren. Une pervete ja di shume per nderr atije qe me nxiu pirrjen e cigares.
> 
> Clauss jo plako ti ske ca bo ate qe une kisha deshire e bera
> 
> Alibaba ashtu e lejme sic thua ti flm dhuraten.




vagabondo_nyc bravo naq qe e ke lene se dhe une dite per dite thom do e le dhe jooo qe me shkon menia ta le'por pasi lexova ketu te gjitha qe ke thene jane reale ne lidhje me cigarettes'shkolla filloi menoi ta le dhe une se me vjen tulp kur pi dhe shkoi ne shkoll...bie era si nje qen i ngordhur  ..sorry per fjalorin por tamam e kane thene...anyways jam happy per ty  & me bene dhe mu ta le ...Qe sot e tutje nuk do vendos me cigare ne goje...te premtoi..per kete gje........


Ps urime per temen se eshte nje teme e vecante te pakten per ne te rinjt qe na duket cigare aq e embel dhe me pi nje na benet menia te harrojme merzin...urime dhe nje here..byeeeeeeeeee

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> vagabondo_nyc bravo naq qe e ke lene se dhe une dite per dite thom do e le dhe jooo qe me shkon menia ta le'por pasi lexova ketu te gjitha qe ke thene jane reale ne lidhje me cigarettes'shkolla filloi menoi ta le dhe une se me vjen tulp kur pi dhe shkoi ne shkoll...bie era si nje qen i ngordhur  ..sorry per fjalorin por tamam e kane thene...anyways jam happy per ty  & me bene dhe mu ta le ...Qe sot e tutje nuk do vendos me cigare ne goje...te premtoi..per kete gje........
> 
> 
> Ps urime per temen se eshte nje teme e vecante te pakten per ne te rinjt qe na duket cigare aq e embel dhe me pi nje na benet menia te harrojme merzin...urime dhe nje here..byeeeeeeeeee



Selina te lumte nese ke vendosur ta lesh cigaren. Me behet qejfi qe po  merr guxim ta lesh. Me beso te do ndihesh shume e lumtur qe e ke lene cigaren. Te lesh cigaren do kurrajo dhe guxim. Tregoju gjithe njerzve qe ke afer qe e ke lene cigaren. Mbaje fjalen. Sa ta pish me turp leje per lezet.

Te lumte dhe suksese.

----------


## Agron_ca

> dhe tani? ne cfare te te bejme? te te japim ndonje dekorate?


vagabondo_nyc-u shpëbleu vetveten. Nuk i duhen dekoratat tona. Ti kemi lakmi të gjithë për një guxim kaq të madh që vë në pyetje burrërinë dhe karakterin e një burri. Gjëra që të gjithë duhanxhinjtë i kan frikë.

Bravo dhe rrofsh sa malet vagabondo_nyc.

----------


## apollon 23

> dhe tani? ne cfare te te bejme? te te japim ndonje dekorate?



U ndodh bosh ky qoftja dhe e leshoi , ti pse leshon thartire !

Ej nuk eshte ceshtje burrerie , trimerie apo ku di una ! Zotesie dhe vetsigurie ndoshta , vete e kam pire per 13 vjet  te pakten  dy paketa e gjysem racion ditor  , sapo mora vesh qe ime shoqe ishte lehone , ma mori te keqen helmi ( vetem ajo ideja qe foshnja e sapolind ne shtepi dhe une ta tymosja) , vjet ne dhjetor e piva te fundit dhe nuk dua ti degjoj me emrin !

----------


## YaSmiN

Mire bere por shume njerez nuk e kane kete guzim sepse stresi edhe menyrat e tjera nuk mund ta lene aq thjesht.

----------


## darwin

> *Si e lashe cigaren!*
> 
> ..................
> 
> Ndoshta e kam pire per shume vite kurr nuk e mendova qe do ishte kaq e lehte qe ta hiqja kete ves te keq. Nese mentalisht je gati te lesh cigaren ndaloje se budallalliqe si: o nuk rri dot pa duhon, o pas buke dua ta ndez, jane kot pretendime boshe. U tregoj miqve me shume kenaqesi qe e kam lene cigaren. Ma merr mendja sic isha une ka shume me dy mendje prandaj lejeni se eshte shume e lehte eshte shume mos te pish cigare..


Llafe kot.. kam une nja 3 dite qe nuk po pi dhe nuk paska gje me te zorshme.. as buke nuk me hahet, as gjume ..asgje.. vetem djersitje gjithe diten, dhe naten shoh endrra  me erresira ku shfaqen tymra qe ndricojne. Edhe miqte e mij kane nja dy dite qe me inkurajojne, po shpirti im e di se cpo heq.. shkruajta vetem ngaqe jam nervoz se nuk pi, dhe me bezdisin keto "Flamurtopizmat" kur e ke pire dhe vete si qen. Duhet me e lene dreqin, po kur shikon keto fushatat, acarohesh me shume.

Nejse, kur te me zere sot gjumi, ishalla nuk zgjohem deri nga dita e shtune.

----------


## DeuS

Ato enderrat i shikon nese po perdor nicorete (gum ose patches) ...se ashtu me ndodhi mua! S'e kam zakon kurre te shoh endrra dhe sapo tentova te perdor ato patches, fillova te shoh edhe Fiorin duke me gatu byrek me spinaq, nderkohe qe corazoni me cupken i mbanin ison! Me pak fjale, une dore me nji duhet te kem karakter te dobet lol...kam 10 vjet qe e bi duhanin (rregullisht 2+ paketa ne dite) dhe tashi ka arritur kulmi, po me shkaterro komplet, por burre none qe e le nuk ka!  ...duhanin e lej kollaj...dmth nga 40 here ne dite lol

----------


## darwin

Per nder, nga keto kokrrat nuk pertyp hic, keshtu qe endrrat i kam sade.. Jane si tip erresire, ku drita vjen nepermjet tymit.. vetem qe mungon ai zeri ne sfond "Davidoff - The pleasure to exist" (bie llafi).. se 1 here qe mi futi plaka si me marifet ne xhep, vertete qe ma shpifen cigaren, po me shpifen dhe cdo gje tjeter.. shpikje me te ndyre se ajo, nuk ka mundesi te kete.. keshtu qe vetem natyral po mundohem..po me cpo shoh po shkoi dhe nja 4-5 dite keshtu, do me coje subkoshienca te grabis ndonje kuti puro ne ndonje dyqan.. (ishalla s'na del ndonje qe te beje rezymete per vullnetin)

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Llafe kot.. kam une nja 3 dite qe nuk po pi dhe nuk paska gje me te zorshme.. as buke nuk me hahet, as gjume ..asgje.. vetem djersitje gjithe diten, dhe naten shoh endrra  me erresira ku shfaqen tymra qe ndricojne. Edhe miqte e mij kane nja dy dite qe me inkurajojne, po shpirti im e di se cpo heq.. shkruajta vetem ngaqe jam nervoz se nuk pi, dhe me bezdisin keto "Flamurtopizmat" kur e ke pire dhe vete si qen. Duhet me e lene dreqin, po kur shikon keto fushatat, acarohesh me shume.
> 
> Nejse, kur te me zere sot gjumi, ishalla nuk zgjohem deri nga dita e shtune.


darwin me duket nuk jemi njelloj si tipa.  Une kurr skam perdore medikamente me e lene. Kur them si qen mos me keq kupto e them qe te beje ty te ndihesh keq qe e pije dhe krenar e mos te djerrsitesh dhe te flesh gjume rrahat qe ke lene cigaren. Nese e ke lene bravo te qofte. Dhe nje gje mos u acarro tani se nuk e pine le te acarrohen ata qe e pijne.

----------


## darwin

Kokrrat nuk i duroj dot.

Te pish si qen cigaren =     > 40 cope ne dite

----------


## apollon 23

Ne fakt une perdora pache te nikotines per 6 dite te 7 si perdora me , dhe te jem i sinqerte tremujorin e pare m*ti pizge me vente , por mesohet organizmi pa te dhe ja del mbane per bukuri !

----------


## bunny

Ne radhe te pare dua te pergezoj per lerjen- me te vertete eshte nje pastrim, organesh ashtu si nga jashte edhe nga mbrenda- edhe vetem kur e ke lene e kupton sesa i piset eshte!

Personalisht mendoj qe 'if u really want to give up'/ qe pot e duash me te vertete ta leshe- e len! Cdo gje eshte e mundur, e kan bere, edhe do e bejne. Kshq deri sa te jeni gati- ju uroj sa me pak pirje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DeuS

Vallai dhembet ...fytyra, thonjte etj, kane ra ne kthetra te duhanit me koke, por s'ma merr mendja qe ndonjera nga keto qe permenda quhet, organ (!) ...Persa i perket 'aromes' ...duhanxhinjte kane te njejten ere te gjithe, kshu qe nuk eshte shqetesuese, se nuk calo gamori nga veshet...mjafto te mos kundermoje ndonje ere tjeter, pa per duhan ja kena dal mbane deri tani! Faktikisht, sa here qe dal nga pishina (gym) sapo hap dollapin e rrobave, direkt e dallon eren qe mbajne rrobat (nuk mohohet), por prape, keto vite ne emigrim, duhani me eshte bere si oksigjen!

Meqe ra fjala, ka dreqin e keni thy kaptninen ju cucat e malsise? Long time...

----------


## PINK

> Pinko me ke bo per i lek nje dite ne rruge...bojm paqe?



Patjeter Vagabondo . Dhe urime per arritjen qe ke bere . Eshte gje e madhe te lesh cigaren sot . Besoj e sheh boten me ngjyra te tjera tani . lol

Take care .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bunny

:ngerdheshje:  e paske mare pergjigjen per pastrimin e organeve ..lol..

Ryder - eshte e vertete qe 1 jete kemi- edhe pse mos ta shijojme ne max- por ama ma do mendja do ta kete qeifi qe ti shohesh nipcet/mbesat?? Se deri sa mushkria eshte e zeze e jo e kuqe (si duhet te jete) eshte per nje lloj arsyje- nqfse don te jeshe ne 'life support' mbas 10 viteve  :i habitur!: ...

Gjynah- te shkaterrosh trupin ne kete lloj menyre- nuk jan Healthy fare, sado 'cool' te duken :P

Nje shoqa ime ne konvikt- i dashuri kurre nuk ju fuste ne dhome- se nuk e duronte dot eren e duhanit (sic e paska dalur TikTak- me tavullen e duhanit)lol

----------


## Lioness

Vagabondo, te pergezoj per kete arritje, sepse nuk eshte e lehte.  
Si nje konsumuese e cigares (po i bej qejfin vetes, se duhanxhese se si tingellon  :perqeshje: ) e marr me mend qe eshte e veshtire ta lesh.  

Nje Zot e di, duhet ta kisha lene me kohe, per vete, por nje jystifikim apo tjetri, dhe e pi akoma (Marlboro Ultralights, ajer dmth lol.)  Jam dakort me ty qe menyra me e mire eshte "cold turkey."  Keto metodat e tjera kane shume efekte anesore, mesa thone dmth.  

S'kam arritur ne ate pike akoma kur t'i them vetes: mjaft.  Kur te arrij do ta le.  Por sa per dhembet qe te tjetersohen nuk eshte e vertete (te pakten per mua).  Perdor kolinoz "Rembrandt" (Extra Whitening) dhe shyqyr e ben punen e vet.

----------


## bunny

> dmth po vazhdova cigaren sdo shof nipcet e mbesat dhe do vdes ne life support?
> 
> wishful thinking i bet
> 
> dhe sa per shoqen tende qe nuk e fuste i dashuri ne dhome se nuk duronte cigaren...ca lloj personi esht ai qe nuk e fut tjetrin ne dhome se nuk duron tymin? he might as well stick a dildo up his ass and join greenpeace


ahhaah...ohh mos u bej merak- they went to his room (all the time)  :ngerdheshje: ...(ajo eshte Ruse- she was neva gona say goodnight without anything :P)..lool.

Tani kuptohet- se Zoti cfare nuk te ben- te perplas neser me makine- edhe pse fajn nuk e kishe ti(por shoferi tjeter ishte ne celular..i hate it when they do that)

Thjeshte po them qe gjynah- jeni alamet cunash/vajzash, edhe e prishni veten me ate lloj tymi  :ngerdheshje: ...

LovelyBrunett- ke te drejte- nganjehere duket disi Sexy ne disa...por vetem nga LARG ..lol..

----------

